# Goodbye Poseidon....



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Today Po passed away from dropsy...
He was my first betta. He was always so full of life and would flare when ever anyone went up to his tank. 
I loved him so much. 
Goodbye Po. <3


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He's must be having a great time in fish heaven.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. I hope he is.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Caitic.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ahh  It is never easy to lose a betta... I almost lost mine, because of constipation. I remember my first betta, Oscar, I was at least 10 when I got him or younger. My cats knocked down his bowl and I didn't get to him in time  I know how you feel


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  It's always hard to lose a fish, but especially firsts.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Poseidon.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear. How old was he do you think?


----------

